# My cycling log



## Jen5656 (13 Jun 2013)

Sorry in advance

Just joined mcl and can't seem to add it.

Doing something wrong again..can I have some help please


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2013)

@Jen5656
Have you actually joined the MCL Cycle Chat group?
If so, let me know your mileage goal and I will sort it for you.

I can't find you on the MCL list. What name are you using.
Admin for the group, Aunti Helen is on holiday at the moment so she may have not accepted you into the group yet.

Edit: OK found you on MCL... but you're not a member of the Cycle Chat group yet.
Post in here when you are and I will fix your sig.


----------



## Jen5656 (13 Jun 2013)

Oops..don't know how to do that either..can't see anything on mcl


Sorry


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2013)

Jen5656 said:


> Oops..don't know how to do that either..can't see anything on mcl
> 
> 
> Sorry


 


No worries.

At the top right, Click on the groups button.
When the groups page pops up, click on 'join an existing group'
Then a search box pop's up. Tap in Cycle Chat, then 'join/request membership'


----------



## Jen5656 (13 Jun 2013)

Hopefully got it right

Thanks


----------



## Jen5656 (17 Jun 2013)

Hi Shaun

Sorry to be a pain but my cycle log is not showing up on here....what am I doing wrong (again)!
Cheers Jen


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2013)

did you join the cycle chat group? What is your mileage goal and I will sort it.

edit: OK found you on the Cycle Chat group.
I have put your ticker on your profile though it will take a little while to update.
I put in a target for you of 1000 miles, let me know what your actual target is and I will change it.


----------



## Jen5656 (17 Jun 2013)

Your a star Shaun

Thanks x


----------



## musa (17 Jun 2013)

That isnt shaun. Thats ian.


----------



## Shaun (17 Jun 2013)

Jen5656 said:


> Your a star Shaun


 
<cough> Erm ... I think you mean *Ian* ...


----------



## Jen5656 (17 Jun 2013)

Oops..
Ian thanks, your a star and I promise I will be more observant in future
X


----------



## Scoosh (18 Jun 2013)

Jen5656 said:


> Oops..
> Ian thanks, your a star and I promise I will be more observant in future
> X


 
... but will you be sufficiently observant when @ianrauk puts your target up to 1500 miles .... ???


----------



## Jen5656 (19 Jun 2013)

Scoosh said:


> ... but will you be sufficiently observant when @ianrauk puts your target up to 1500 miles .... ???



Hmm
1500 over couple of years sounds fair to me


----------



## Col5632 (19 Jun 2013)

Jen5656 said:


> Hmm
> 1500 over couple of years sounds fair to me


 
Where in god's country are you from @Jen5656?


----------



## Jen5656 (19 Jun 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Where in god's country are you from @Jen5656?


Sunny Ayrshire on west coast where we have great cycling routes which suit me just fine...being the one who is scared of the roads, although did few miles behind the cars on Monday and live to tell the tale


----------



## Col5632 (19 Jun 2013)

Jen5656 said:


> Sunny Ayrshire on west coast where we have great cycling routes which suit me just fine...being the one who is scared of the roads, although did few miles behind the cars on Monday and live to tell the tale


 
You will grow in confidence, i barely ever used to cycle on the roads now its pretty much all i do


----------



## Jen5656 (19 Jun 2013)

Col5632 said:


> You will grow in confidence, i barely ever used to cycle on the roads now its pretty much all i do



I have been a bit more adventurous recently and braving some of the roads as cycle paths really slow me down due to up and down pavements etc.

Thanks for inspiration and advice


----------



## Col5632 (20 Jun 2013)

Jen5656 said:


> I have been a bit more adventurous recently and braving some of the roads as cycle paths really slow me down due to up and down pavements etc.
> 
> Thanks for inspiration and advice


 
Most cycle paths are pretty useless tbh, some just stop suddenly and you end up needing to go on the road anyway


----------



## Jen5656 (22 Jun 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Most cycle paths are pretty useless tbh, some just stop suddenly and you end up needing to go on the road anyway


 
No doubt about that..spend more time going over craters and massive voids in the tarmac or rice crispie fillings on path..having said that I think councils are putting more emphasis on cycling routes than before. Many of the paths are undergoing reconstruction at the moment which can only be a benefit to cyclists.
Another problem is they can be so isolated leaving you feeling bit vulnerable especially if your on your own


----------

